# Electro magnetic uncoupling



## vtmodeler (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi there, Has anyone used under the rail or between the rail elctro magnetic uncoupling via a push button before? I'm thinking of making a few and trying them but before I do, I was looking for what has and hasn't worked for people in the past. I searched on here but didn't come up with anything. If you've done this, did you build your own and if so what did you use to do so.

Thanks!


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

Lionel, over a half century ago in "O" guage and Kadee almost as long in HO.


----------

